# Solved: Youtueb Uploading



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

I Have An Issue. I Want to start by saying my computer is perfectly fine, but i'm on wireless internet.
My problem is whenever i try to upload a video on to you tube, it stops uploading mid-upload. I Deleted all history, cookies , etc...
Once I Used a different browser, but it only worked once.
Please help me, i am only trying to post some tutorials for card tricks!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Are you using a firewall? Try temporarily disabling it and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

ok ill try that, but im pretty sure thats not the problem, after i retry the upload a few times, or change the browser, it tends too work, but no one else has that problem, thx for the reply though, ill tell you if it works!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Did you see if it works using wired internet?

Does it always stop at the same point? Have you tried different videos?


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

i know it works with wired internet, my win xp home just wont pick it up through my lan connection, but there are also two partitions, the other partition is the only one that picks the lan up!
no it doesnt always stop at the same point, and when using different videos, they tend to finish most of the time
though, i got the video that i was stuggling on last night, but could you guys also help with with getting my lan to work with my win xp partition?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't understand 100%.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

when i plug in the lan chord to my computer, it detects that there is internet/a network connected, but it will not actually use it for the internet, it is kind of wierd, it says it is connected, but then when i click the Firefox(my browser) icon it says there is no internet!!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Make sure you disconnect from your wifi before you connect hard-wire.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

i tryed, it overall just wont work, i tried it on another comp, perfectly Fine!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you get an IP?

Can you take some screen shots?


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

i do get an ip, it is just not picking up the internet, im also using a sis900 network chip if that changes anything


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

open the cmd prompt, type in ipconfig /all

post the results here.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

im using another partition its all good, everything is working ty


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

np.


----------

